
Bernie Sanders Is Running for President Again - jules-jules
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/2/19/18200479/bernie-sanders-running-president-2020
======
viivaux
Did we ever find out what the "leverage" on Bernie referred to in the Podesta
emails was about?

------
IWeldMelons
Yeah, well, he is too old now.

~~~
headShrinker
Age has little to do with a serious discussion about a viable president unless
pragmatism is your centeral criterion. Clinton was the pragmatic choice... she
lost. Warren and trump are old, Clinton was old.

The central criteria for choosing a president should be their choices and
moral compass, a strong voice and leader, the ability to turn a movement
toward generating money for the candidate and a finger on the pulse of what’s
actually going on.

~~~
jraines
It has a lot to do with the discussion when the average lifespan of a U.S.
male is 79 and people generally vote for Presidents, not VPs.

It also has a lot to do with it when the current 72 year old President shows
-- at the very least, arguable -- signs of cognitive decline, and the oldest
President ever also showed similar signs towards the end of his term. There
are exceptions, but these cases are representative of the typical case, not
the exceptional case [1]

Stress is a factor in the above.

Nuclear weapon deployment (not even war) remains one of the greatest threats
to civilization and would likely impact another (climate change). The U.S.
President must be able to make a fast & sharp decision on this matter should
the need arise (though I have to say, Bernie seems likely to make the right
choice, which is _always_ "do not launch")

[1] “…most abilities tend to peak in early midlife, plateau until the late
fifties or sixties, and then show decline, initially at a slow pace, but
accelerating as the late seventies are reached.” (Schaie, 1989).

~~~
headShrinker
I trust Sander’s political positions over all other candidates, and if we get
a good three years of Bernie and 1 year of his choice of VP, I’m ok with that.
He’s clear and right about most issues and he’s right that climate change is
the number 1 issue and he’s the only one saying that.

